# Water wrap?



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Instead of forking over $50 for a mesh water wrap would my already owned home-made gauze wrap be OK for water?


----------



## organicviolin (Feb 23, 2011)

Could you try it out in the shower to find out?  Wondering if they make them for babies that are bigger...my 9 month old is already 23 lbs and will be even bigger come summer time when we're at the beach/pool all the time.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Depends on the material. Easiest way to tell is mark 2 spots with safety pins, measure it precisely, get it wet and see how much it stretches. A little stretch is probably okay, but you don't want it stretching so much that it sags. Once you've done that, try it in the shower, see how it does, but try it in a front carry so you can have both hands ready in case it starts to slip.

The other thing to consider is that water wraps are made of poly, which does not absorb water. If your gauze wrap is cotton, it's obviously going to absorb, making it heavier, and possibly more prone to ripping. It's also going to mean it will take longer to dry. My water sling is mostly dry within half an hour just hanging over the shower pole. A cotton sling isn't going to be except in the hottest of weather. If you go swimming and then need to go someplace in public, you're either going to be wearing a wet sling, or you're going to not be able to use it.

All that being said, no reason to spend $50 for it. Keep an eye open for used ones, I think I paid about $25 for mine used, but even brand new it was only $40 (taylormadeslings.com)


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> Depends on the material. Easiest way to tell is mark 2 spots with safety pins, measure it precisely, get it wet and see how much it stretches. A little stretch is probably okay, but you don't want it stretching so much that it sags. Once you've done that, try it in the shower, see how it does, but try it in a front carry so you can have both hands ready in case it starts to slip.
> 
> ...


Good points it's definitely cotton. The baby is not due until May so I can't test it out yet. I have a 2 y/o but I can't wear her on the front right now LOL

Maybe I can find a used one on thebabywearer.co or something. I heard the slings aren't too supportive though so I was thinking a wrap would be better.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

I found some nice ones on Etsy. They're not too expensive. http://www.etsy.com/shop/TexasMommaDi?ref=seller_info


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I have never bought a 'water wrap' per se. However I loved using my hemp didymos in the water lol. We would babywear in the shower and at the beach and at those water fountaian spraying things that kids love! It would wring out pretty easily and always airdry within a day for our next adventure! It was one of the older ones so it was thin and floppy, I imagine a newer hemp wrap would be much more absorbant! But yeah if you have more than one wrap you can use one in the water and consider it washed for the week lol and just baby wear with the other while it dries. Also look into woven wraps they are so much more lovley than the stretch ones.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have two didy wraps, a moby, and a home made gauze.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I have two didy wraps, a moby, and a home made gauze.


well in that case i really don't think you need a 'water wrap' they seem to be a marketing gimmick imho. personally i would just use the moby in the water until you lo got to big for it and by then they should be able to sit/crawl in the shower and only need wrapping at the beach or what not


----------



## TexasMommaDi (Feb 12, 2011)

I *really* don't think a Moby Wrap should be worn in the water! They are pretty heavy to begin with, and I know that after washing mine, just moving it to the dryer when it was damp it seemed extra heavy, so I can only imagine how unsafe it would be to get it soaking wet while wearing it.

I think your gauze wrap would be your best choice for the water, if you don't want to buy a water wrap. Gauze is SO much lighter weight than the cotton jersey of the Moby.

Best wishes & happy babywearing!

Diane


----------



## tiacait (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm deciding between the Gypsy Mama Water Wrap and one of the handmade water wraps from Etsy (linked above). Do you think there's any reason to buy the Gypsy Mama brand over the handmade version? Input welcome.


----------

